# Need Help ........... Felgen



## Arczi (Nov 4, 2004)

hi
where in Germany can I buy thise felgen (need shop) ???
<<< 7,5x17 ET35 Lochkreis:5x10 >>>








Big Thx


----------



## AudiA3m (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Need Help ........... Felgen (Arczi)*

i dont know. but thoughs are phat rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck!


----------

